# Windshield replacements and inspection stickers



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

So, now that I'm back in the land of obtrusive inspection stickers, and now that I have another long and growing windshield crack, I have to ask the question...

If I get my windshield replaced, what's the deal with the inspection sticker? Do I have to go get a new inspection? Or can I just get a replacement sticker from the garage where I passed inspection before?

Anyone know?


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

In massachusetts, the windshield replacement people will remove the sticker from the old windshield and stick it on the new one. I don't know how they do it though.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I don't know, but I felt compelled to post in this thread.

:thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

zcasavant said:


> In massachusetts, the windshield replacement people will remove the sticker from the old windshield and stick it on the new one. I don't know how they do it though.


 Smoke and mirrors. And bubble gum.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> I don't know, but I felt compelled to post in this thread.
> 
> :thumbup:


:rofl:

I can't wait for you to rub my nose in the first blizzard. :rofl:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

zcasavant said:


> In massachusetts, the windshield replacement people will remove the sticker from the old windshield and stick it on the new one. I don't know how they do it though.


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Plaz said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I can't wait for you to rub my nose in the first blizzard. :rofl:


WIth my luck it's going to happen on New Year's Eve anyway, so...


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

zcasavant said:


> In massachusetts, the windshield replacement people will remove the sticker from the old windshield and stick it on the new one. I don't know how they do it though.


true everywhere, but you have to tell them you want the stickers saved before they begin work otherwise you are hosed


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Plaz said:


> So, now that I'm back in the land of obtrusive inspection stickers, and now that I have another long and growing windshield crack, I have to ask the question...
> 
> If I get my windshield replaced, what's the deal with the inspection sticker? Do I have to go get a new inspection? Or can I just get a replacement sticker from the garage where I passed inspection before?


For NJ, just have the installer save the old sticker and then drive (with the old sticker) to a DMV inspection station (not a private inspection facility). Don't get in the inspection line, just pull up to the office and tell them you need a new sticker due to windshield replacement. You'll need your license / registration / insurance documents.

Note: If you have a NJ "new car dealer" sticker, things get more difficult.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> For NJ, just have the installer save the old sticker and then drive (with the old sticker) to a DMV inspection station (not a private inspection facility). Don't get in the inspection line, just pull up to the office and tell them you need a new sticker due to windshield replacement. You'll need your license / registration / insurance documents.
> 
> Note: If you have a NJ "new car dealer" sticker, things get more difficult.


Perfect!

Thanks, Terry.


----------

